# Foxworthy shoots antlers video



## ralfff (Jun 17, 2007)

Anybody got this video? Just saw a quick flash of exploding antlers. looked like Foxworthy shot giant buck right in the rack?


----------



## walleyewrangler13 (Apr 2, 2010)

ralfff said:


> Anybody got this video? Just saw a quick flash of exploding antlers. looked like Foxworthy shot giant buck right in the rack?


i watched that on tv like last year. yes he does shoot its rack off. he said he was looking at the rack and pulled the trigger. i believe he was in texas and the buck was huuuuuuge.

famous hunters these days...........


----------

